# IF u get lost on the 6th



## TallAdam85 (Aug 31, 2003)

Hello 
Any one and everyone going to the arnis fundrasior on the 6th if you get lost or can not find the school feel free to call my cell 586 909 3301

adam


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

Good luck to all!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 4, 2003)

arnisador to bad your nott coming we will miss u but maybe u will be there at the next one


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

Soon I hope!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 5, 2003)

arnisador  what state u live in


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

Indiana, but pretty far down into it.


----------

